# RSPCA EXPOSED



## tinsel

i found this on the internet every animal lover should read this google fairforanimals it a eye opener for sure, wont let me post the link to it on here


----------



## tinsel

RSPCA is all about money NOT animal welfare


----------



## heidii

Pretty sure this is the wrong category, but this is the site (I believe the one the OP is referencing) with the video of the ex-RSPCA employee explaining her disappointment in charity, in case any one can't find the link.


----------

